# Vt167 help



## MoneymanVape (23/2/17)

Hi, got a new vt167 few days ago.
Been vaping very solid. Onley thing is i am onley been using it for 4 days now and i am noticing the paint is already coming of the corners etc. What ahould i do?


----------



## kev mac (24/2/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, got a new vt167 few days ago.
> Been vaping very solid. Onley thing is i am onley been using it for 4 days now and i am noticing the paint is already coming of the corners etc. What ahould i do?


Unfortunately the only thing I can advise is to get a protective sleeve . I bought one on eBay (don't know if you have eBay in S.A.)for a buck fifty.some of them are cool looking.Other than that (is the vt167 an hcigar mod?) contact the vendor and discuss the issue since you have only had it a few days.


----------

